# First Pf Attempt, Pretty Test Dummy



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

My first attempt at a PF type shooter. Yellow and Yellow/Black G10 with stabilized maple burl. 4" tall, 2-1/4" wide, 1/4" thick at forks, 9/16" at handle.

Turned out pretty but it's still just a slingshot test dummy destined to be replaced by V2.


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

That is realy stunning and thanks for sharing such a beautiful pice of work.
Man I wish I could build something as good as that!

Cheers
AL


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice! I do not know what V2 is, but this one will hard to beat.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

WOw!! That is a very nice looking PFS. Love that burl/ yellow combo. Can't wait to see second one.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Very nice! I do not know what V2 is, but this one will hard to beat.


As my first attempt at the type I pretty much assume that after it gets shot a bit by me and friends I will want/need to make at least a "Version 2" if not 3, 4, and 5 incorporating desired changes.
.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice, well made mate.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

That is one fine shooter. Beautiful work


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow... I just can't help myself saying I need that









Nice work, Little

LGD


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

that's a beautiful pfs keep up the great work


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautiful pfs! Love the burl!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job Little Bear, that's a beauty.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yikes! That thing is gorgeous! The first picture belies it's true nature with a little smile, but I'll bet that shooter is one mean and nasty Yellowjacket. 
Great job, Phil.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

if I had a slingshot like that, or knew how to make one, I would never walk without it!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

same here


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Tell you what LB. Tell us when you replace it with V2 so we can all fight over who wants this one









Great work as usual


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Stunning Pfs ya got there, good job.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!!!















...you always put a lot of class in all of your slingshots! Very well!!
Cheers!!
Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wowzers man! I mean seriously wow. That is attractive as can be!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

*Fabulous piece. Very desirable. *


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Allen Welsh said:


> That is realy stunning and thanks for sharing such a beautiful pice of work.
> Man I wish I could build something as good as that!
> 
> Cheers
> AL


Yes i agree, absolutely beautiful


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

The subject has arrived at the testing facility.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Today I received the beauty I am calling the Yellow Jacket. It is incredible looking. Phil, polished the palm scales to a nice sheen and it feels great in the hand. 
He also did a very nice job with the shaping. Everything is as smooth as it could be. 
I haven't had a chance to elasticize it yet and I may not get to it 'til Sunday. (Christmas Boat Parade tomorrow) but I will give an account about how it handles very soon.
It is hefty, so I suspect it will be aces. I am excited to shoot it. Thanks, Phil!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very chula and great work!


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

*Background and Thoughts:*
Being a PF novice I asked CapnJoe a fewwwww questions before starting in on the project, however the Yellow Jacket was not made-to-specs it was always intended as a test dummy in other words a baseline model to work off of having some features that I thought might be nice as well as others I liked but are suspected of being less then ideal in a PF from Joe's experience.

Joe graciously consented to not go easy on the YJ and be brutally honest (to me at least) about what works for him, especially what he likes and doesn't like for different types of shooting/targets, as well as anything he just plain doesn't like. Meanwhile I've been playing around with, ok breaking and repairing, the PF he sent me while trying out a few other shapes/sizes to find what I like in a PF.

Since I believe in both Santa Clause and the Great Pumpkin but not in a single perfect slingshot for everyone and every shooting occasion version 2 will in all likelihood be a 2a, 2b, or possibly even a 2c if needed, depending on what works and/or doesn't for different types of shooting while trying to keep some marginal semblance of uniqueness and not end up with just another clone.

*Some Features/Concerns and Possible Changes*
1. Made the forks wide enough for bands as well as tubes.
2. Slight curve on top of forks to help center the bands and tubes.
3. Side notches for to assist in attaching bands/tubes.
_*Primary concern:* The horns created by items 1, 2, and 3 could be fork hit magnets._
_*Possible change:* Leveling the top and narrowing the forks by cutting the notches off the sides might not be as astatically pleasing or band friendly but would at the very least lessen the possibility of a fork hit. Additionally the top front (shooter side) of the forks especially if used with just tubes and protectors could have the leading top edge filed off (i.e. blunt but with a ~45 slope verses a perpendicular 90 degree top)._

4. Side finger and thumb indents for stability comfort and fast repeatable clinch grip.
_*Concern:* __Since our CapnJoe is fond of the quick draw these could just as easily snag and catch as provide any noticeable aid, which is a good example of why I want his input._

5. Downward curve of the handle scales was intended as an index finger rest to aid in quickly repeating the grip.
_*Question:* don't think there is anything this will actually hurt but will it help?_

6. Size.
*Question:* _Too short, too tall, too wide? Just right seems unlikely since even Goldie Lox had to try at a minimum of two before finding one that was "just right."_

7. Weight
_*Question: *G10 is heavy which could be good but?_
_*Possible change: *There _are a few things like drilling out the handle under the scales that could be done to reduce the overall weight, or if heavier is better a hollowed out handle could even be filled with lead.

*In Short:* Seemed to turn out ok but hey it's cold, damp, dark, and windy here, making season not shooting, so why not give it to my friend Joe he loves pickle forks and that way I can pick his brain before making another? Almost as good a free beer.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Good deal, thanks for the play by play guys, nice work little!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

LittleBear said:


> *Background and Thoughts:*
> Being a PF novice I asked CapnJoe a fewwwww questions before starting in on the project, however the Yellow Jacket was not made-to-specs it was always intended as a test dummy in other words a baseline model to work off of having some features that I thought might be nice as well as others I liked but are suspected of being less then ideal in a PF from Joe's experience.
> 
> Joe graciously consented to not go easy on the YJ and be brutally honest (to me at least) about what works for him, especially what he likes and doesn't like for different types of shooting/targets, as well as anything he just plain doesn't like. Meanwhile I've been playing around with, ok breaking and repairing, the PF he sent me while trying out a few other shapes/sizes to find what I like in a PF.
> ...


Wow. And all this time I was unaware I had a brain. At least according to my dad....
He'd say. "Boy, your head is so big and so empty, a ping pong ball could roll around in there for a week and never touch the same place twice."
Glad to know somebody thinks differently.

I'm gonna try to get my boat prep done early so I can tube up the YJ and take it with me on the boat. Shooting at pilings on the move is a blast.

I am happy to trade whatever is in my skull for a free pfs. And especially if it aids the cause. I'm really gonna let it rip with this one.

While it's true they are not for everybody, pickle fork shooters have become the main staple in our house. If my boys are to shoot them I'd like to know if and how they can be made safer and easier to shoot. I hope they don't go the way of the bell bottom. Those pants were cool!

What are YOU wating for? Get up, grab your pfs and start practicing! And do it outside...


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

What is the material used in the handle part; is that a polyurethane resin? Excellent, beautiful PFS.


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok, looks like G-10 after I read. Thanks sir


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

If you mean the handle scales they are stabilized wood from what I can see. Some kind of resin is soaked into the wood in a vacuum environment. When it is cured the outcome is very dense and solid but can be machined quite good. Hope this helps.


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

That's a really nice PFS.


----------

